# 2004 maxima center console



## dbone18 (Dec 20, 2007)

The heated seat button on my center console managed to pop out and fall into the console. I can see that the button still works but i have no way of getting to it. Is it possible to remove the center console?


----------



## jwandswpcfl (Mar 2, 2010)

Mine did the same thing. Did you find a solution?


----------

